# Kincaldrum House, Gateside, Scotland July '08



## spacepunk (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow! A massive old ruin over-run by nature.
Explored with Smellycat who found this site, so a big-up to my Bro for driving and a great evenings adventure.







Our first view.





Past the nettles and we're in.





Loads of doorways and windows, brilliant.





An old voltmeter(?)





You rang sir? The bell system.





Fireplace halfway up.





East Wing.





How it used to look.





Old baggage cart,





The roof.





Nature taking back it's rightful place.





Through the arched window.





Love'n'Peace.
SP.


----------



## Smellycat (Jul 23, 2008)

nice photos. never knew the house looked like that before. what shame it was left to rot.


----------



## smileysal (Jul 24, 2008)

Excellent find, and what a lovely looking builidng when it was in use. Such a shame that buildings like these are just left to the elements and get more and more delapidated by the day. 

Lovely pics, I really like the way nature is taking over tho.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## no1rich (Jul 24, 2008)

That place is something else, bet the walls could tell a tale or two if they could talk. Shame it went to ruin. Whats the story with the place!


----------



## foz101 (Jul 24, 2008)

You got me thinking there but then i see it's Gateside, Angus, not Gateside, Fife 

Nice house.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 24, 2008)

Another nice find, chaps.  Absolutely love the old bell pulls and the following pic of the fireplace and that wonderful lath work on the walls.


----------

